# Pork Tenderloin



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)

Any good ideas and/or recipes?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 21, 2009)

Mesquite smoked with cajun seasoning


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Any good ideas and/or recipes?



Here's an absolutely wonderful recipe we've used for pork tenderloin...(you may want to kick up the ginger and garlic a notch or two)

Ingredients:

* 1/4 cup Kentucky Bourbon
* 1/4 cup light soy sauce
* 1/4 cup packed brown sugar
* 2 large cloves garlic, chopped
* 1/4 cup Dijon mustard
* 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger, or 1 teaspoon finely minced fresh ginger
* 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
* 1/4 cup vegetable oil
* dash hot sauce
* 2 pork tenderloins, about 1 1/2 to 2 pounds

Preparation:
In blender or food processor, combine bourbon, soy sauce, brown sugar, garlic, mustard, ginger, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, and oil; pulse until smooth. Place tenderloin and marinade in a food storage bag; refrigerator for 4 hours or overnight. Cook 4 inches from a hot charcoal fire for 15 to 25 minutes or until the pork has reached 165° internally and is no longer pink in the center. Baste occasionally while cooking. Slice in 1/2-inch thick slices to serve.
Serves 6.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's what I like to do:

You can brine the pork tenderloin in a sweet brine.

6 Cups cold water

3 cups Kosher salt 

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

2 Juniper Berries ea.

2 Bay Leaves ea.

5 Black Peppercorns ea.

Method:

1. Combine all ingredients and bring to a quick boil. Once the water is brought to a boil turn it off and cool it down in the refrigerator.

2. Add the pork tenderlion to the cold brine mixture and let it brine for 4 hours in the frig.

3. After brining for 4 hours remove the pork from the brine and set the tenderloin at room temperature. 

4. Season the tenderloin with black pepper do not add any salt. The tenderloing is already "seasoned" with salt from the brine.

5. Turn on the grill to about 425F and grill the tenderlion for 4 minutes on each side. Cook longer for a more well temperature. I like to have pork tenderloin medium rare to medium.

6. When finished cooking let the pork rest. This will allow the juices to circulate back to the center of the meat. 

Serve with some good ole mashed pototes and a fresh lemon squeezed over the top of the pork!


----------



## Sven (Jul 21, 2009)

EAT IT RAW, MAN!!!!! Yeehaw!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 21, 2009)

Try this recipe from _Good Eats_ and Alton Brown:

Grilled Pork Tenderloin Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 21, 2009)

Alton is great. I would be tempted to try it just because of his name attached to it. However, Todd and John have recipes that sound good as well. I've never actually brined a pork tenderloin but brined turkey is just fantastic so it's worth a try.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Alton is great. I would be tempted to try it just because of his name attached to it. However, Todd and John have recipes that sound good as well. I've never actually brined a pork tenderloin but brined turkey is just fantastic so it's worth a try.



BourBON! BourBON! BourBON!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 21, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Any good ideas and/or recipes?
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMM the bourbon marinade makes it even tenderer.

I put one in the fridge, to soak in the flavor, overnight. I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 21, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Alton is great. I would be tempted to try it just because of his name attached to it. However, Todd and John have recipes that sound good as well. I've never actually brined a pork tenderloin but brined turkey is just fantastic so it's worth a try.
> ...



Good point. Who can argue with that? Todd wins.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for your help.

I ended up making this since I had all the ingredients.


> * 1 pork tenderloin, cleaned and trimmed
> * 3 slices of bacon
> * 1 tablespoon of garlic powder
> * 1 teaspoon of Lawry's Seasoned Salt
> ...



We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


>



Please send to 

Todd Pedlar
Luther College
700 College Drive
Decorah, IA 52101.

I'll pay for priority overnight, and the requisite dry ice.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, even my three-year old who will not eat anything ate her whole plate.


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Any good ideas and/or recipes?
> ...



Just did this tonight - it was delicious. I also basted sliced green, yellow and red peppers as well as mushrooms and pineapples in the marinade while grilling them. They were pretty good too! 
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Awesome... there's just something about that bourbon + brown sugar + ginger + hot sauce combo that is out of this world. Put that on a fine piece of pork and it's a fine feast.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 22, 2009)

I cooked it today. I halved the ginger and garlic. It was tender , tasty and I repeat WAS!!! I also slow cooked it for 2 hours over mesquite chips. No leftovers


----------

